# A few driveways in Irondqoiut Ny area,who wants em?



## BayviewLawn (Sep 16, 2005)

Iv got a few driveways in Irondeqoiut and one maybe two on the edge of the city and Irondeqoiut(Hollenbeckarea and Carter/Norton area) that are kinda out of the way of my normal route.
Wanted to see if anyone had any intereest in taking them.Either take the money I got for them and resign a new contract with them or ill just explain to them i cant do them,refund there money and give them your number.
Any interest let me know

TIm


----------



## SpringerEnterpr (Nov 29, 2005)

Tim, I would be interested in a few more drives. The ones in Irondequoit I could do. The ones in the hollenbeck, carter areas is out of my way too. Please give me a call, Evenings after 6pm is good or leave a message and I will get back to you.

Chris


----------



## BayviewLawn (Sep 16, 2005)

The Irondeqoiut ones im still deciding on.I really would like to get rid of 1 offHolenbeck..near stpaul and one of norton near carter and norton intersection.

If i to give up the Irondeqoiut ones I will call you.


----------



## Kosty (Nov 3, 2005)

hey man i just sent u an email ill take them call me tommarow we will work out the details.


----------

